# Bachmann Big Haulers Replacement Trucks?



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

Does anyone know offhand a direct metal wheel/knuckle coupler replacement for the plastic trucks that come on the Bachmann Big Hauler passenger cars? Specifically, mine is the Royal Blue B&O set...

Thanks!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann sells a pack of metal wheels (4 axles, 8 wheels) for replacing the plastic ones, if that's your problem. The trucks themselves are quite robust and most of us seem to keep them. 

The coupler doesn't have a direct replacement that I know off - many of us attach new couplers at a prototypical height on the body and cut off the coupler mount from the truck. Kadee might have something. It really depends what couplers you use on the rest of your rolling stock?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The hook and loop couplers on the Bachmann trains I have are identical with LGB and USA Trains. 
So, these can be used whether knuckle or H&L. 
Also, Kadee makes couplers that fit on the cars perfectly, you just have to adjust the height.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

OK - so probably replacing the whole truck is impractical - especially if I start by saying that I think that the price of those wheels seem high. LOL. I don't think that the Kadees are really much better unless I want to magnetically couple/uncouple. 

The initial purpose is to bring lighting to the coaches...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Most folks who have Kadee couplers use a flat-bladed screwdriver for manual uncoupling. Needs about a 6 to 9 inch shaft, but it works really well.

I wish now that I had started adding Kadees to my stock when I only had a few cars and locomotives. That way the costs would have been more gradual. I still keep a "conversion" boxcar (Kadee on one end - USA Trains knuckle on the other). It helped bail me out in December, when I discovered that one of my older locomotives had not been converted as yet. The locomotive was still used for the operating display at the Roanoke Chapter NRHS holiday party.

Not trying to sway you. Just wanting to present some options.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Many use LEDs and batteries to light coaches. Then you might not need the metal wheels. Chuck


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Venture, 

You will not find wheel sets for less than you can purchase teh Bachmann 31mm wheel sets. The least expensive way to purchase then is by the case, enough wheels to do six cars (24 axles). I have replaced all of the plastic wheels on all my rolling stock (Aristo Craft, USA Trains, LGB, Delton, etc). 

If you are trying to use track power to light your passenger equipment using track pick up, keep in mind you will also increase yor drag on each car considerably. I have maintained the battery power and changed the lighting to LEDs, the batteries last forever. 

If I assume that you are referring to yhe hook and loop couplers that normally are provided on the truck mounts, Bachmann makes a knuckle coupler that is a direct replacement. There are also variations by Bachmann that are intended for body mounting, id this is where you want yo go. I am not familiar with your track arrangement, but will add the caveat that if you are going to body mount couplers you would be well advised to have a minimum of 8 foot diameter curves. 

Hope this helps. 

Bob C.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I already have knucke couplers from the tender back. Loco to tender is hook & loop which I guess is pretty standard. I guess I don't need to replace the couplers - I was just hoping for a more "metal" feel. I am actually quite pleased with the Bachmann knuckles. As for the wheels, I would just prefer metal over plastic. I think my trucks are pretty warped, though, hence the idea of trying to get a replacement. I like the idea of LED constant lighting - I don't suppose that would be a huge drain on my drag, but I suppose it could be. I would even really like to convert the sound in my tender to track power. I dunno - something about track power really seems comfortable, though I must admit that self powered is technically more prototypical.  Not to mention, if I start getting into crazy teardrops and sidings, DC can be a mess. And battery power is way cheaper (I THINK) than trying to go DCC...


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I thought all the Bachmann passenger cars came with metal wheels, I could be wrong.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought all the Bachmann passenger cars came with metal wheels, I could be wrong 
Not wrong, just not old enough ;-) 
The earlier rolling stock had plastic wheels. For a short time, they had plastic wheels with metals tires, and now they are all metal wheels.


----------



## VentureForth (Dec 10, 2013)

It looks like Bachmann sells the whole passenger truck with metal wheels for the same price as two axles. Interesting.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Venture, 

If you are looking for Bachmann wheel sets with out the trucks, call Star Hobby in Annapolis, MD. They have historically had the best pricing on the Bachmann wheel sets. I usually purchase by the case (6 cards per case/six four axle cars). 

Bob C.


----------

